
How to Get Started in the Consulting Business - ColinWright
http://www.thejuliagroup.com/blog/?p=1380
======
tptacek
Not particularly relevant to tech consulting. Going to grad school probably
harms your ability to consult professionally. You don't have to pay referrals
(I don't know that we ever have). It does help to think big-picture about the
business outcome you're providing to clients, though, instead of getting
shoehorned into $/loc --- which is death.

------
foresterh
Working on several teams before going into consulting helps a lot. Most of the
work I've gotten has just been word of mouth. People I've worked for/with in
the past have come across a project they needed help on, and immediately
contacted me to do the work. All because I've worked with them before and they
liked what I did.

------
gacba
It's funny...the one thing she didn't mention is probably the most important:
Actually BE an expert in something and know it, inside and out. The tangible
product part is good, but you kind of also need to know what the hell to do in
the first place.

Accenture can put a tangible product in your hands, but whether they know what
the hell they are doing is another story.

